# accelerer safari



## guiwom (20 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai trouver ça sur un site mac : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=309

Cela doit accelerer Safari
Peut-être vous connaissez déjà ?
Tchao !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Sympa, mais avec 350 ko/s je n'attends jamais bien longtemps


----------



## Bilbo (20 Août 2004)

guiwom a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être vous connaissez déjà ?


En effet. 

À+


----------

